# Canada or Australia?



## Anders_ (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello,
Please allow me to introduce myself, I am from Sweden, Electrical Engineer with 15 years experience with a multinational company in Sweden, I work as a Project Manager-Power systems.

I am married with 2 kids, twins  4 years old

Our family is looking for a relocation and we have 2 options: Canada or Australia.
I have an offer for a multinational company in Asutralia, Brisbane, to work as a Project Manager with AUS $ 140,000 per annum.

I have another offer from a multinational company in Canada, Calgary, to work as a Project Manager with CND $ 130,000 per annum.

My wife and I r confused and unable to make a decision on which offer to consider?

Australia: the feedback we have is that it is a nice country with a nice weather, but expensive, far away from the rest of the world 

Canada: the feedback we have is that it is also a nice country but very cold and freezing during winter, but close to USA & Europe and cheaper

Can you please advise us about the following:

1) Offers: the offers we have in Canada & Australia are good offers compared to the market price level in these countries or bad offers?

2) Cost of living: if we compare the offer of each country with the cost of living of each country, so which offer seems better?

I appreciate your feedback and support


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It obviously comes down to the weather. You already live in a country with a winter so Canada wouldn't be quite the same shock to you. Many people who have moved to Australia find the heat there very oppressive.
Australia is regarded as more expensive in Canada. The salary offered in Canada is well above the average income here and would provide a good standard living. It would be a much different story if you wanted to nip over to Sweden for a quick visit if coming from Oz vs Canada and much more expensive.
Much good luck with your decision.


----------



## Anders_ (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanx alot for ur feedback, can u pls advise about the cost of living in Calgary? We r a family of 4 members as we have 2 kids four yrs old.
We r looking to have a house of 3 bedroom if possible.
How much is the expected monthly expenses, for example: food, accommodation, etc,..?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Anders_ said:


> Thanx alot for ur feedback, can u pls advise about the cost of living in Calgary? We r a family of 4 members as we have 2 kids four yrs old.
> We r looking to have a house of 3 bedroom if possible.
> How much is the expected monthly expenses, for example: food, accommodation, etc,..?


Cost of living is a difficult thing to pin down because everyone's needs and lifestyle is different. I don't live in Calgary but I would suggest
Rent $1800-2400 monthly.
Food $150-200 weekly
Heat/Hydro/Water/Cable/Phone and Internet $400 monthly

Hope that helps


----------



## Anders_ (Mar 1, 2012)

I came to know from my potential employer in Calgary that they will need to apply for some thing called LMO 'Labour Market Opinion' at first and then a work permit application can start!

Can you please advise about what is this LMO? How long does it take to get in Calgary?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Lmo - the company has to prove it is not sponsoring somone to stay in country based on skills that canada has an abundance of,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

belcher said:


> Lmo - the company has to prove it is not sponsoring somone to stay in country based on skills that canada has an abundance of,


Where did you get this from?

A LMO (Labour Market Opinion) is applied for by the employer to the Government of Canada for permission to hire a non PR/Citizen because after advertising the position no suitable/qualified PR/Citizen applied for the position.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Where did you get this from?
> 
> A LMO (Labour Market Opinion) is applied for by the employer to the Government of Canada for permission to hire a non PR/Citizen because after advertising the position no suitable/qualified PR/Citizen applied for the position.


Thats why the law exists, they want to make sure canadians have sourced canadians first, otherwise i could hire 1000 indonesian electricians and put 1000 canadians out of work... But if there is no electricians avalible, it would be practicle to hire as sponsor more.

I think i just explained it bad in my other post


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You will get a temporary work visa with your LMO.
$130,000/year is certainly not bad!
Don't know about cost of living for Calgary. 

Google shows me that Calgary is less expensive as Brisbane. For what it is worth:
Brisbane is 18% more expensive than Calgary :: Cost of Living Comparison
Cost of Living Comparison Between Calgary, Canada And Brisbane, Australia
The numbers seems to be very different, depending on the website. ;-)


----------



## Anders_ (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks to evry body for your support and feedback, it is really so helpful


----------

